# New Year Weight loss thread



## mayb_baby

Come on girlies whose with me ?:winkwink:
I want this within 2-3months TOPS!


I will weigh in every Sunday and log what I eat and exercise come on I need motivation :thumbup:

*Lorna (Mayb_baby)*
*Height**:5'*
*Start Weight**:114lbs*
*Goal Weight**:100lbs* 
*Current Weight:105.2lbs (8.8lbs loss)*

*Sarah(Sarah0108)*
*Height:5'3"
Start Weight: 152lbs 
Goal Weight: 120lbs*
*Current Weight:148lbs (4lbs loss)*

*Mel(Melibu90)*
*Height:5'
Start Weight: 119lbs 
Goal Weight: 100lbs*
*Current Weight:*

*Anna(annawrigley)*
*Height:5'2.5"
Start Weight: 109lbs 
Goal Weight: 98lbs*
*Current Weight:*

*Amy(Amygwen)*
*Height:5'
Start Weight: 195lbs 
Goal Weight: 130lbs*
*Current Weight:182.6lbs (12.4lbs loss)*

*Donna(rainbows_x)*
*Height:5'4"
Start Weight: __ 
Goal Weight: __ *
*Current Weight:*

*emyandpotato*
*Height:5'5"
Start Weight: 135lbs 
Goal Weight:110lbs *
*Current Weight: 129 lbs (6lb loss) *

*Hellbunny*
*Height:5'6"
Start Weight: 120lbs 
Goal Weight:101lbs*
*Current Weight:*

*Rome(QuintinsMommy)*
*Height:5'
Start Weight: 165lbs 
Goal Weight:130lbs*
*Current Weight:*

*vaniilla*
*Height:5'1"
Start Weight: 181lbs 
Goal Weight:100lbs*
*Current Weight:176.13lbs (4.87lbs) loss*

*Sarah(youngmummy94)*
*Height:5'3"*
*Start Weight:147lbs 
Goal Weight:132lb*
*Final Goal Weight:121lb*
*Current Weight:*

*Cari(AriannasMama)*
*Height:5'4"*
*Start Weight:184lbs 
Goal Weight:130lb*
*Current Weight:*

*(Lauraxamy)*
*Height:5'4"*
*Start Weight:140lbs 
Goal Weight:126lb*
*Current Weight:*

*(julymom2be)*
*Height:5'6"*
*Start Weight:193lbs 
Goal Weight:140lb*
*Current Weight:*

*(abbSTAR)*
*Height:5'6"*
*Start Weight:134lbs 
Goal Weight:112lb*
*Current Weight:132lbs (2lbs loss)*

*(rileybaby)*
*Height:5'*
*Start Weight:102lbs 
Goal Weight:96lb*
*Current Weight:95lbs (7lbs loss)*​


----------



## Leah_xx

Good Luck hun!!
I start a journal for mine and its in my signature :flower:


----------



## amygwen

I'm planning on starting Weight Watchers this Wednesday! So I'm pigging out as much as possible before that LOL to enjoy myself. I want to lose 70 pounds, which seems like a lot. When I was 16 yrs old I lost 50 lbs, so I know it's possible! I'd like to do it in a year, which may be unrealistic.


----------



## mayb_baby

amygwen said:


> I'm planning on starting Weight Watchers this Wednesday! So I'm pigging out as much as possible before that LOL to enjoy myself. I want to lose 70 pounds, which seems like a lot. When I was 16 yrs old I lost 50 lbs, so I know it's possible! I'd like to do it in a year, which may be unrealistic.

That doesn't sound unrealistic, come on you can do it :thumbup:


----------



## abbSTAR

5ft 6

Currently 9st 8
Anything under 8st I'll be happy with!


----------



## mayb_baby

I am planning on eating more healthy and more exercise :)


----------



## abbSTAR

And me, I'm going to wean myself off slowly and still have treats ... Then just make sure I exercise more! Need to get more games for my wii I think!


----------



## amygwen

mayb_baby said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> I'm planning on starting Weight Watchers this Wednesday! So I'm pigging out as much as possible before that LOL to enjoy myself. I want to lose 70 pounds, which seems like a lot. When I was 16 yrs old I lost 50 lbs, so I know it's possible! I'd like to do it in a year, which may be unrealistic.
> 
> That doesn't sound unrealistic, come on you can do it :thumbup:Click to expand...


Thanks :D :hugs: I hope so!! I am excited to start. I've never been this heavy in my life, it's no fun!


----------



## Melibu90

Im deffinately joining :thumbup: i dont have scales here will weigh myself tomorow and its all go from there :) good luck x


----------



## mayb_baby

abbSTAR said:


> And me, I'm going to wean myself off slowly and still have treats ... Then just make sure I exercise more! Need to get more games for my wii I think!

I am starting to cook more so it's healthier food and NO OIL, BUTTER or CHEESE aloud in any of my dishes :thumbup:


----------



## mayb_baby

Does anyone have MyFittnessPal? I love my WII need to start it up again religiously


----------



## EllaAndLyla

*Height*:5'1
*Current Weight*:8stone 5lbs(117lbs)
*Goal Weight*:Under 8stone (100-112lbs)

Not too much to loose but I have no motivation at all!


----------



## EllaAndLyla

mayb_baby said:


> Does anyone have MyFittnessPal? I love my WII need to start it up again religiously

Meeeeee, its the best thing ever, its how I lost all my baby weight so far but then Lyla decided not to be a sleeping newborn anymore! I was about 110lbs (7stone 12lbs) before pregnancy. Whilst pregnant I went up to 159lbs!!!!! (11stone 5lbs) and then within 3 months lost about 50lbs. I never knew I could weigh so much because I have always been so tiny!

I gained so much because I craved mints and each pack was like 500 calories or something stupid and I would buy a 4 pack every day :shock:


----------



## Melibu90

I have the kinect for the xbox. I have the sports game, zumba and dance central. Want a few more but will wait til i have money spare! Im just planning on doing a hour a day even if its 4x 15mins or something

Diet wise i fail big time, i hate fruit and veg so basically i live on chicken and pasta so hopefully by doing more exercise will help and i wont need to eat much differently


----------



## mayb_baby

EllaAndLyla said:


> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone have MyFittnessPal? I love my WII need to start it up again religiously
> 
> Meeeeee, its the best thing ever, its how I lost all my baby weight so far but then Lyla decided not to be a sleeping newborn anymore! I was about 110lbs (7stone 12lbs) before pregnancy. Whilst pregnant I went up to 159lbs!!!!! (11stone 5lbs) and then within 3 months lost about 50lbs. I never knew I could weigh so much because I have always been so tiny!Click to expand...

Add me I'm mayb_baby :haha:
I went from 7stn 5lbs to 11stn but 1 week pp I was 8stn then in 3 months gained 6lb and have been between 106lbs-111lbs in the last 2-3months:dohh:


----------



## AriannasMama

I need to loose like 50lbs :cry:


----------



## amygwen

Height: 5'
Current Weight: 195 lbs :cry:
Goal Weight: 130 lbs

:D


----------



## Melibu90

Im scared to weigh myself i've not done it for about 10months now and when i started i get carried away and do it like 3times a day :dohh:


----------



## cammy

oh man I need to get rid of my baby weight. :( I lost heaps after he was born and then put it back on :(


----------



## Leah_xx

Height:5'
Weight:150lbs
Goal:136lbs
Wanna try lower then that but if I get to 136lbs I will be happy :)
Been doing Just Dance for the Wii and man it can be a work out


----------



## abbSTAR

What's myfitnesspal. is it any good? Like a weight loss tracker thing? Might be worth my getting, I have Zumba and this other active thingy.. Don't have a wii bored as of yet but I'm getting one, just haven't got round to it lol.


----------



## Hotbump

I dont want to lose weight I just want to tone up my tummy, my muffin top is horrible! :( We should all post pictures of ourselves (or the scale) each week to see our progression :thumbup:


----------



## youngmummy94

Current weight - 147lb
Goal weight - 132lb but would like to try to get to 121lbs
Height - 5 3'


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

How motivating! 
I think I will try.. 

I LOVE having hips a BUTT and thighs now.. but I NEEEEEDDD to lose my love handles.. BAD... Those are the only things that really upset me.. i can't wear any tight clothes right around there, it sucks.

That will be my goal!!! :flower:

EDIT - 

height - " 5'7"

weight - no clue :haha:

goal - to lose at least 10 ibs by April.. by lifestyle changes so that i can keep it off and be a healthier example for Anna.


----------



## sarah0108

I'm in! 
I have my fitness pal too, SarahDSazzles.
i have put my goal to lose as 30lbs atm.

For the next month I'm just trying to cut out fizzy drinks and chocolate/crisps even though i don't eat chocolate and crisps very much

Managed 2 days so far!

We're having veg and healthy evening meals and soups for lunch. Fingers crossed healthy eating will help shift some weight.
I'm trying really hard to have breakfast every day too.
I might add my weights later lol, it really embarrasses me.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## lauram_92

I need to loose weight, :cry: My downfall is snacking. :blush:


----------



## Hotbump

We should all post pictures of our progression of ourselves or the scale every week or two weeks :thumbup: I dont want to lose weight as I only weigh 100lbs but I do want to tone up my tummy, I hate my muffin top


----------



## Bexxx

I just calculated my BMI and it is 21...it was 18.5 before I was pregnant :cry:

My target weight is 120lbs :thumbup:


----------



## Julymom2be

Height: 5'
Current Weight: 190 lbs
Goal Weight: 140-150 lbs

I have a myfitnesspal. I have Zumba, Just Dance, and various fitness games for the WII and i have just dance 3 for my Xbox.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

height = 5'
weight - 165lbs
goal- 130lbs


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I dont have a game :( maybe should buy a wii or xbox lol


----------



## Melibu90

I just downloaded the myfitness pal. I dunno what i would put the kinect under it has the wii but no kinect :(

Oh and my username is melibu90


----------



## ONoez2010

Height: 5' 1"
Weight: 110 lb
Goal: 100lb

I have Zumba and just dance 2 for wii.. im just too lazy to play with them D:
btw the fitnesspal thing.. is it for the wii too? or iphone?


----------



## leoniebabey

i have a good 2-3 stone to lose :|


----------



## JadeBaby75

Oh I would love to lose the rest of my weight! 
Height- 5'10
Current weight - 130
Goal- 115-120.

Not sure I want to lose that much just cuz before I was preggo I was a stick and I like having some curves now. So ill just more or less lose my tummy!!


----------



## mayb_baby

Doing well today haven't ate any rubbish :D


----------



## sarah0108

Well done lorna! Me either, i've had 4 of my 5 a day. No fizzy drinks and no choc/crisps etc


----------



## mayb_baby

Do you all want weekly statistics and a weigh in as motivation for example on the front page I will do updates (I have done my own)


----------



## mayb_baby

sarah0108 said:


> Well done lorna! Me either, i've had 4 of my 5 a day. No fizzy drinks and no choc/crisps etc

That's brilliant Keep it up:thumbup:
I had breakfast and dinner and I refuse to eat after 6.30pm

Added you all on MyFittnessPal


----------



## sarah0108

Good idea babe!!

i went on the scales today.. YEAH i have gained loads over xmas.. not impressed at all!!

x


----------



## sarah0108

Oooh Lorna, add my thingys :haha:


Spoiler
Current: 152lbs :cry:
Goal: 120lbs

5 foot 3


----------



## Melibu90

I was doing well until i had crisps :dohh: was still under my traget thanks to exercise :)


----------



## Melibu90

If your adding things to the page
Im Mel
5'
Weight now - 119lbs
Weight goal - 100lbs


----------



## leoniebabey

my details .. 5ft5, 12 st and goal is 9.5 st


----------



## mayb_baby

Melibu90 said:


> I was doing well until i had crisps :dohh: was still under my traget thanks to exercise :)

:thumbup:At least you'r under I'm waiting to LO goes to bed and I want to do 30-60mins of JustDance 2 on WII


----------



## Melibu90

Does anyone know if its better to do exercise at a particular time of the day?

Thanks i was under with everything apart from sugar, which has always been my biggest problem i have to much of a sweet tooth


----------



## leoniebabey

ps ladies my diet is starting tomorrow seeing as though today i have completely failed!!


----------



## annawrigley

Meeeeee

Height: 5'2.5''
Current: 109
Goal: 98


----------



## mayb_baby

Melibu90 said:


> Does anyone know if its better to do exercise at a particular time of the day?
> 
> Thanks i was under with everything apart from sugar, which has always been my biggest problem i have to much of a sweet tooth

I have insomnia so I am trying to have good, regular bedtime habits to help me kick insomnia so exercising or eating too late contributes to my insomnia 

I wait until about 7pm as Michael is in bed and it's 4hours before my bedtime and over 90mins after dinner :thumbup:



leoniebabey said:


> ps ladies my diet is starting tomorrow seeing as though today i have completely failed!!

:thumbup:


----------



## lauram_92

I ate a muffin with cream :blush:


----------



## amygwen

Can you add mine too Lorna??


----------



## rainbows_x

No idea what my details are, all I know is I am 5'4". Will weigh myself as soon as I get a chance to use some scales!

Reading through this right now for tips https://www.goodtoknow.co.uk/diet/g...um=email&utm_campaign=Genericnewsletter-02112


----------



## rainbows_x

No idea what my details are, all I know is I am 5'4". Will weigh myself as soon as I get a chance to use some scales!

Reading through this right now for tips https://www.goodtoknow.co.uk/diet/g...um=email&utm_campaign=Genericnewsletter-02112


----------



## emyandpotato

Is it too late to join? I need motivation badly.


----------



## AirForceWife7

I don't want to lose weight, but I do want to eat healthier :D

It always makes me feel good! x


----------



## mayb_baby

Not too late sorry Internet went down adding you all :hugs:

Give you'r stats and I'll add


----------



## emyandpotato

Yay! 

Height: 5'5

Weight: 135 pounds


----------



## emyandpotato

Oh and goal weight is 110 pounds :)


----------



## HellBunny

Think i will have to join properly in may.
Current:
5ft6"
120lb
goal - 101


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Rome(QuintinsMommy)
height = 5'
weight - 165lbs
goal- 130lbs


----------



## leoniebabey

bought lots of healthy food today !


----------



## sarah0108

I have dietted for 3 days now but i feel HUGE. like heavier and fatter than before. Fuck sake


----------



## Melibu90

I feel worse today even though i've hardly had anthing to eat :(


----------



## leoniebabey

tomorrows food plan goes:
Banana
Pitta bread with salad in 
more salad for tea
fruit
I have college tomorrow though not proper lessons just catch up so if i just put my headphones and block out the world i MAY be able to stick to this lol!!
also going cold turkey on the fizzy pop and have bought some flavoured fizzy water.


----------



## Melibu90

Good luck x


----------



## mayb_baby

I am doing well :D
2 boost light (5cals) Large stir fry with chicken and veg and 1cal spray oil (324cals)


----------



## Melibu90

I've not done exercise yet so hoping that will make me feel better
Well done Lorna


----------



## lauram_92

God Lorna, you're always have so much motivation and are so organised.. Come to Scotland and be my chef? :blush:


----------



## mayb_baby

lauram_92 said:


> God Lorna, you're always have so much motivation and are so organised.. Come to Scotland and be my chef? :blush:

I am quite organised :smug:

I love cooking, I need a dishwasher as I HATE dishes :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

I like doing dishes but hate cooking :haha:


----------



## mayb_baby

annawrigley said:


> I like doing dishes but hate cooking :haha:

Wanna move in with me :winkwink:


----------



## sarah0108

And me!


----------



## bbyno1

I need to join!
Only gunna try loosing weight once the LO is here,which isn't too long now:)


----------



## rainbows_x

Going shopping tomorrow so will get some healthy food in! May get some scales too so I know what my starting weight is, I dread to think :dohh:


----------



## sarah0108

Donna, i saw some body analyser ones in asda for £10 yesterday!

typical as i spend £20+ on mine a few months back :rofl:


----------



## rainbows_x

sarah0108 said:


> Donna, i saw some body analyser ones in asda for £10 yesterday!
> 
> typical as i spend £20+ on mine a few months back :rofl:

I don't have an Asda around here :( Think I will get a cheapo set from Wilkos' :thumbup:


----------



## Melibu90

Oh are thoese digital ones? I need a set of them will be much easier to see if i lose a pound :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

Yeah Mel :D they are body analyser ones too


----------



## Melibu90

Asda tomoro it is then :)

I want to eat nowwww :cry: this whole not eating at night is buggering me up :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl: Im craving stuff i have banned myself from, even though i dont really eat them a lot anyway!!


----------



## Melibu90

Thats the annoying way minds work. I just had a cupasoup to ease the munchies it was the best i could find :dohh:


----------



## sarah0108

Im deading weighing on sunday!


----------



## leoniebabey

in the past hour ive had smarties and a plum and grapes .. the fruit was good.. smarties = failll


----------



## amygwen

Joining weight watchers tomorrow. I'm quite nervous,:/


----------



## sarah0108

Oh my. 
I weighed my self last night.. i gained already!
how?!?!?!?! :cry:


----------



## vaniilla

hiya can I join too? :D I'm giving myself a year because 5 stone to lose is a lot of weight and I want to do it in a healthy gradual way.

I've been on weight watchers for just over a week and even though I'm veggie I've been slowly going towards vegan so it means I'm only buying veg :thumbup: , I start pilates, aerobics and horse riding lessons next week to help me get fit again :flower:


Height:5'1
Start Weight:181lbs
Goal Weight:100lbs


----------



## sarah0108

Good luck! X


----------



## vaniilla

this was my lunch today, I have no idea what I'm making for dinner!


wouldn't it be good if you could drink something that made you lose weight in your sleep without nasty side effects??? if only :cloud9::haha:
 



Attached Files:







Photo 529.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## QuintinsMommy

oh that looks healthy I need to stay away from junk food but i love it too much:(


----------



## sarah0108

I'm feeling REALLY shitty. Mehhh


----------



## Melibu90

Hope your ok :hugs:

Ive only had scrambled eggs today woo :) and just done over a hour on the kinect


----------



## sarah0108

I feel huuuuge. This dietting clearly isn't working :dohh:


----------



## Melibu90

It will be in your head just now i always feel horrible for the 1st two weeks


----------



## vaniilla

sarah0108 said:


> I'm feeling REALLY shitty. Mehhh

why? :hugs: all weightloss takes a bit for the results to start to show, from what I see you have a great figure already don't feel bad over it :hugs:


----------



## sarah0108

Thank you.

Well i gained over christmas, and i still seem to be gaining. vnfjvnsjdfnajg stupid scales!!


----------



## lauram_92

Okay, so today didn't count for me. The diet starts tomorrow :rofl:


----------



## amygwen

Starting WW tonight! Pigging out loads today LOL.


----------



## mayb_baby

:hugs: Sarah

Well today I had a Grilled Steak and Peppers just 284 calories, 4 glasses of water, 2 boost light 10calories and a banana 105calories 
feeling great


----------



## ONoez2010

mayb_baby said:


> :hugs: Sarah
> 
> Well today I had a Grilled Steak and Peppers just 284 calories, 4 glasses of water, 2 boost light 10calories and a banana 105calories
> feeling great

how do you count your calories? o: 
i really wanna start a diet but it never works :cry:


----------



## mayb_baby

ONoez2010 said:


> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Sarah
> 
> Well today I had a Grilled Steak and Peppers just 284 calories, 4 glasses of water, 2 boost light 10calories and a banana 105calories
> feeling great
> 
> how do you count your calories? o:
> i really wanna start a diet but it never works :cry:Click to expand...

Use MyFitnessPal, Calorie counter or look on the packaging and I weigh everything to ensure I know exactly what I am eating. :thumbup:

Never say never, try you'r best if you'r fail on day try you'r best the next or if you really want to pig out on junk work out the calories and burn them off in exercise :thumbup: you can do it:winkwink:


----------



## ONoez2010

^^ Aww thanks :hugs: is that an app for the iphone/android?


----------



## mayb_baby

ONoez2010 said:


> ^^ Aww thanks :hugs: is that an app for the iphone/android?

Yeah but they are sites too
https://caloriecount.about.com/
https://www.myfitnesspal.com/


----------



## youngmummy94

I bought all my healthy food this week!


----------



## sarah0108

Ill be stocking up on fruit and veg tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## youngmummy94

Can I be added to the OP?

Sarah(youngmummy94)
Current weight - 147lb
Goal weight - 132lb but would like to try to get to 121lbs
Height - 5 3'


----------



## AriannasMama

Can I be added to the OP too?

I'm 5'4 and 184 right now, want to be 130


----------



## sarah0108

Don't feel hungry at all today.


----------



## lauram_92

Today is officially the start of my diet :yipee:

I say that now, but I'm eyeing up the Pringles :shock: :nope:


----------



## Lauraxamy

Ooh just seen this can I join? I've decided from new year I want to lose a stone for the summer.

Height:5'4
Start Weight:140lbs
Goal Weight:126lbs


----------



## Julymom2be

Can I be added? 
Height 5' 6"
Start weight 193
Goal weight 140


----------



## mayb_baby

I have had a bowl of celery soup (110cals)and now some roast chicken, steamed veg and potatoes (389cals) :thumbup:


----------



## abbSTAR

Please could you add meeee :flow:
5ft 6'

Currently 134lb want to be anything under 112 lb I'll be happy with :D


----------



## lauram_92

Today I had a cup of tea, a sandwich, chocolate biscuit & spaghetti bolgonase. Oh and a glass of diluting juice.


----------



## mayb_baby

I ate less than half my dinner :( Feel so ill


----------



## lauram_92

mayb_baby said:


> I ate less than half my dinner :( Feel so ill

:( why do you feel ill? :hugs:


----------



## mayb_baby

Dunno just while down today . . . but I will be fine I always am, when I'm a little down it affects my food. However as I say I am a happy person so I will be fine :D


----------



## Melibu90

I've been in a down mood today keep huffing over nothing feelbad on OH when im in these moods i dont eat either, i had a cadbury fudge and toast and beans but i left most of it :( i'd rather eat than be in this mood :(


----------



## mayb_baby

Melibu90 said:


> I've been in a down mood today keep huffing over nothing feelbad on OH when im in these moods i dont eat either, i had a cadbury fudge and toast and beans but i left most of it :( i'd rather eat than be in this mood :(

I posted in confessions what's eating me


----------



## Leah_xx

Can't stop eating today!!


----------



## sarah0108

Had nothing yet but its only 10:20 gonna have a cuppa!
on the plus side, the weight i gained this week seems to have gone and I'm back to my usualweight lol.
I'm so proud of myself though, had no fizzy drinks for almost a week! I was addicted to coca cola so im glad.

But guess what? Its my birthday on sunday :( no sure if ill do the weigh in this week as ill probably have gained!


----------



## Melibu90

Does anyone know how many calories there would be in the rotiserie cumberland sausages you get at tesco, already cooked?
Its not on myfitnesspal


----------



## vaniilla

not sure hun, have you had a look at how many calories are in their regular Cumberland sausages as thats what they most likely use or ask in store they should have nutritional information on it :flower:

feeling great this week, a bit nervous about Sunday as I really hope I've lost a little bit but who knows :)


----------



## KaceysMummy

Melibu90 said:


> Does anyone know how many calories there would be in the rotiserie cumberland sausages you get at tesco, already cooked?
> Its not on myfitnesspal

It should tell you on the pack does it not? xx


----------



## Melibu90

Thanks, nope it doesnt have it on pack cause it was at the fresh baked part. Its all i've had today so far anyway so i know i wont be over but its really annoying not knowing


----------



## mayb_baby

2 grilled calories: 275


----------



## lauram_92

I don't have scales :smug: Can't do the weigh in. After doing so well yesterday I failed last night, ate a sausage butty my friend made me :cry: Also ate pringles :blush: Today I have had a cup of tea and two cups of juice. Ham & cheese toast and lentil soup with two crumpets. Oh, and a chocolate digestive. :haha:


----------



## mayb_baby

Today a bowl of chicken soup home-made 110cals and a jumbo wkd 469cals :dohh:


----------



## we can't wait

Good luck getting healthy, everyone! I'm working on losing weight for the New Year, but I'm not really comfortable posting my weight on the thread. blush:)

https://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc198/kellyluvsgryff/hearts/gettingridofweight.jpg


----------



## Melibu90

No need to post what your uncomfortable with just here for support :thumbup: good luck x


----------



## amygwen

I know we are supposed to weigh tomorrow, but I joined WW today and get weighed officially there, so... I'm going to just post my weight on Saturday's instead. 

I weighed today and weigh... 191.8 which is great because I was 195 last week so a 3.2 lb loss. :D

I'm officially really going to try hard this week though, I am hoping to lose at least 5 lbs (just speaking out of past experiences on WW and losing that much the first week)!


----------



## we can't wait

:yipee: 

Good for you, Amy! Will you be going to the weekly meetings?


----------



## mayb_baby

I am going to slimming world on Tuesday:winkwink:
Toady I was bad :(
Lucozade(266)
half a Kebab 314
milk 100


----------



## amygwen

we can't wait said:


> :yipee:
> 
> Good for you, Amy! Will you be going to the weekly meetings?


You are so nice :hugs: thank you!!

Yes, I went to my first one today. Everyone seemed nice! I've lost on WW before so I know it's possible. I threw away all of my candy/chocolates from Christmas and am going grocery shopping in a minute to make sure I stock up on all the healthy stuff! I'm so excited :happydance:


----------



## mayb_baby

amygwen said:


> we can't wait said:
> 
> 
> :yipee:
> 
> Good for you, Amy! Will you be going to the weekly meetings?
> 
> 
> You are so nice :hugs: thank you!!
> 
> Yes, I went to my first one today. Everyone seemed nice! I've lost on WW before so I know it's possible. I threw away all of my candy/chocolates from Christmas and am going grocery shopping in a minute to make sure I stock up on all the healthy stuff! I'm so excited :happydance:Click to expand...

well done :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## amygwen

mayb_baby said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we can't wait said:
> 
> 
> :yipee:
> 
> Good for you, Amy! Will you be going to the weekly meetings?
> 
> 
> You are so nice :hugs: thank you!!
> 
> Yes, I went to my first one today. Everyone seemed nice! I've lost on WW before so I know it's possible. I threw away all of my candy/chocolates from Christmas and am going grocery shopping in a minute to make sure I stock up on all the healthy stuff! I'm so excited :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> well done :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Thank youuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!! :hugs: :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## AriannasMama

I wish weight watchers wasn't SO expensive or else I'd do it.


----------



## mayb_baby

Yeah it's £15 ($23)to join SW and £5 ($8)a week


----------



## we can't wait

AriannasMama said:


> I wish weight watchers wasn't SO expensive or else I'd do it.

Same! I tried doing it without the meetings (just bought the book), but I didn't do well. I think the meetings help with support and accountability.


----------



## AriannasMama

The one I found is $42.95 a month but I don't have the spare money right now, winter's are really slow at my job since we're in an outdoor mall.


----------



## emyandpotato

First Sunday weigh in: 129 lbs. I don't know how this happened as it's been my birthday this week and I didn't diet :blush: I thought I'd gain weight with this week's diet of cake and creme eggs (OH got me a whole box) but apparently I didn't eat enough of them to count. It's all fat and no muscle though, this week's goal is to gain some muscle tone.


----------



## mayb_baby

Wow all that effort and one slip up and all I lost in 1 measly lb :dohh:
Hopefully slimline world this next week will be a success, oh well at least it's a loss


----------



## QuintinsMommy

eek haven't weighed in yet because I haven't bought a scale yet, was hoping to do it yesterday but didn't get a chance!


----------



## amygwen

mayb_baby said:


> Wow all that effort and one slip up and all I lost in 1 measly lb :dohh:
> Hopefully slimline world this next week will be a success, oh well at least it's a loss

Way to go! 1 lb is 1 lb. It's better than gaining or not losing. Keep it up!


----------



## amygwen

AriannasMama said:


> The one I found is $42.95 a month but I don't have the spare money right now, winter's are really slow at my job since we're in an outdoor mall.

There's currently a promotion going on now where your first monthly pass is only $29.95

https://www.weightwatchers.com/mont...id=1020&promotionid=3421&pageid=1178401&ngt=y

I don't know how long it'll be around, but saving the $13 definitely helps. It is expensive but they have other plans. Like it's free registration and you pay $13/week. It's a bit more expensive than the monthly pass in the long run but if you live paycheck to paycheck than it might be better paying the weekly fee.


----------



## amygwen

emyandpotato said:


> First Sunday weigh in: 129 lbs. I don't know how this happened as it's been my birthday this week and I didn't diet :blush: I thought I'd gain weight with this week's diet of cake and creme eggs (OH got me a whole box) but apparently I didn't eat enough of them to count. It's all fat and no muscle though, this week's goal is to gain some muscle tone.

Great job! Woohooo :)


----------



## Melibu90

Well done everone with you losses :) im not able to weigh in today will be tomoro:thumbup:


----------



## lauram_92

Ooooh what a shame I don't have scales :smug: :rofl:


----------



## vaniilla

I'm now 178.13lb so I've lost 2.87lb :flower: I was aiming for 3lb so it's not bad considering that I had cake and went out for a meal for dh's bday last week :D


well done to everyone :hugs:


----------



## amygwen

vaniilla said:


> I'm now 178.13lb so I've lost 2.87lb :flower: I was aiming for 3lb so it's not bad considering that I had cake and went out for a meal for dh's bday last week :D
> 
> 
> well done to everyone :hugs:

Good job. Close enough to 3 lbs ;)


----------



## rileybaby

mayb_baby said:


> Wow all that effort and one slip up and all I lost in 1 measly lb :dohh:
> Hopefully slimline world this next week will be a success, oh well at least it's a loss

1lb is good! You have to burn around 3000 calories to burn a 1lb of fat! :flower:


----------



## sarah0108

Im not weighing today as it's my birthday and i know im huge because we had cake and a big sunday dinner with family :dohh:


----------



## AriannasMama

I lost 0 :haha:


----------



## rainbows_x

Pretty sure I am failing miserably. I still haven't weighed though, will weigh tomorrow. I have been throwing up every day and lost my appetite,so you never know! x


----------



## sarah0108

I think i stayed the same!!

*phew*


----------



## lauram_92

I really need to get more determined but things keep happening that make me give up.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

plus 2 lb! wtf. this week im going to start trying really hard!! hope my next sunday wiegh is better!!


----------



## JadeBaby75

Oooh I wanna join in! I lost 2lbs! Soooo proud considering all I have done is just drop sugary drinks. Granted I started this back in mid-December. Hey its progress nevertheless!


----------



## Julymom2be

I lost nothing so far. Hopefully I'll be able to use the gym this week on my hour break since school started.


----------



## KaceysMummy

I started my new healthy eating and exercise routine today :) hoping to really stick at it this time!! I need to lose alot. x


----------



## rileybaby

Ive only lost 3lb this week, but i got some different pills this week and all ive had today is glass of slimfast + bannana at 9am.. Im still not hungry at almost 2pm and ive walked a mile and a half and cleaned my house top to bottom, they give me so much energy and dont make me hungry :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

Has anyone ever done those slimfast things then? Do they work?
I've always wanted to try them


----------



## rileybaby

^^ yeah i think they do.. it fills me up so much


----------



## amygwen

sarah0108 said:


> Has anyone ever done those slimfast things then? Do they work?
> I've always wanted to try them

My mom drinks them for her breakfast and she really likes them. She says they really fill her up. It's the only time she has one though.


----------



## sarah0108

I might give them a go! There are cheaper versions aren't there?


----------



## rileybaby

I got a tin in sainsburys last week on offer from £5.99 to £2.99


----------



## sarah0108

I really am going to look into it


----------



## Melibu90

Tesco has them On sale just now, Think about £3 for the tub x


----------



## abbSTAR

I lost two pound :thumbup: sorry its a bit late, had food poisoning! Probably how I lost the weight haha! Must admit didn't try very hard this week.


----------



## lauram_92

I was thinking about doing slimfast!!


----------



## Melibu90

Why can i not just be normal with weight :cry: i just keep binging then purging then wonder why i fell rubbish :(


----------



## Bexxx

Totally just remembered I'm going on holiday this summer. Need to lose weight :D
I'm not really fussed about my eating though, more my excercise, I start Zumba on Thursday!!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

LOL only one who gained, such a fail. back to school this week last time to sit on my ass and snack :haha:


----------



## mayb_baby

rileybaby said:


> Ive only lost 3lb this week, but i got some different pills this week and all ive had today is glass of slimfast + bannana at 9am.. Im still not hungry at almost 2pm and ive walked a mile and a half and cleaned my house top to bottom, they give me so much energy and dont make me hungry :haha:

Do you want your stats up? :flower: xxx


----------



## mayb_baby

QuintinsMommy said:


> LOL only one who gained, such a fail. back to school this week last time to sit on my ass and snack :haha:

:winkwink:I find I eat wayyy less when I am at uni :thumbup:

Today was Ok 
Chicken curry and rice 417cals
Tea
2 Slices of toast 180cals
cookie 80cals


----------



## rileybaby

mayb_baby said:


> rileybaby said:
> 
> 
> Ive only lost 3lb this week, but i got some different pills this week and all ive had today is glass of slimfast + bannana at 9am.. Im still not hungry at almost 2pm and ive walked a mile and a half and cleaned my house top to bottom, they give me so much energy and dont make me hungry :haha:
> 
> Do you want your stats up? :flower: xxxClick to expand...

Yes please:flower:
5ft
current weight : 102lb
goal weight: 96lb

Thank you :flower:X


----------



## hot tea

I wish I could join but I don't weigh myself ever, I go by clothing size/fit instead.


----------



## mayb_baby

I weighed myself today and I weigh 110.5lbs :happydance: I knew this dieting would soon pick up it's pace, it's motivated me sooo much


----------



## Melibu90

Ive got the cold and have had a chicken cupasoup all day :dohh: dont think its a good thing cause tomorro i'll binge i just want a healthy appetite!!


----------



## hot tea

Isn't 90 lbs incredibly underweight???????


----------



## mayb_baby

hot tea said:


> Isn't 90 lbs incredibly underweight???????

I put 100lbs lol my ticker is away crazy :wacko:


----------



## hot tea

Even 100 seems reaalllly low though. I can't imagine only weighing 100 lbs. Then again, I am pretty muscular.


----------



## mayb_baby

hot tea said:


> Even 100 seems reaalllly low though. I can't imagine only weighing 100 lbs. Then again, I am pretty muscular.

I am only 5ft my BMI will still be 19.53 so not underweight :thumbup:


----------



## hot tea

I am five feet too. Bmi isn't very accurate.


----------



## youngmummy94

I would be happy to weigh about 120lbs. A bit more even.


----------



## sarah0108

This thread makes me sad :haha:


----------



## mayb_baby

hot tea said:


> I am five feet too. Bmi isn't very accurate.

I am quite a petite build so above 106lb I look chubby


----------



## moondrops

Does anyone have a problem with late night snacking or is it just me? I think I might ask in the diet section too, but I eat soo well and healthy in the day then when it comes past 7 I can't stop bloody snacking! I've had close to a full bag of peanuts and finished off a whole 120g bar of dairy milk tonight :lol: I have to eat something at night because I can't go to sleep if i'm hungry!


----------



## Melibu90

Yep thats my main problem. I go up to bed with cameron at about 8 and put a dvd or something and try and aviod going back to the kitchen, doesnt really work so would love whatever answers you find


----------



## mayb_baby

Yeah it's literally just having good snacks and not junk fruit, veg, cold cuts of lean meat etc. not rubbish I have extra light laughing cow cheese triangles I am aloud 4 a day and its 100cals for 4 so I keep them for night as I love dairy products :thumbup:


----------



## HellBunny

I used to have those dairylea light triangles when losing x


----------



## hot tea

I have hugely wide hips and giant boobs so following BMI could never work for me, I have weighed my boobs a before (lol) and they were like 15 lbs all together... I guess that's why my eyes pop out at 100 lbs! 

I am a big night snacker too. I just eat olives and rice cakes instead of junk - they equal basically nothing calorie wise. :D


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl: i think my boobs weigh that too!


----------



## lauram_92

I really need to eat all my junk food and start fresh, it's just too tempting!


----------



## mayb_baby

hot tea said:


> I have hugely wide hips and giant boobs so following BMI could never work for me, I have weighed my boobs a before (lol) and they were like 15 lbs all together... I guess that's why my eyes pop out at 100 lbs!
> 
> I am a big night snacker too. I just eat olives and rice cakes instead of junk - they equal basically nothing calorie wise. :D

I am really small in the boobie department I am an A/B hence the desire for a boob job:cry: 
I have hips, butt and thighs that I would KILL to make disappear


----------



## hot tea

I am pretty content atm... I am losing weight REALLY fast thank god. I looked like a whale two months ago. :(


----------



## cammy

I would love to be up on this, but might leave it till I move in 2 weeks so that I can actually get in and loose some weight :D goodluck ladies


----------



## sarah0108

I'm goong no where lol, I'm still huge


----------



## cammy

sarah0108 said:


> I'm goong no where lol, I'm still huge

its not as easy as some women make it look.


----------



## sarah0108

I know, its sad though because this time last year i was 28lbs lighter :(


----------



## cammy

sarah0108 said:


> I know, its sad though because this time last year i was 28lbs lighter :(

Pretty much the same here, if not more :S


----------



## sarah0108

Its horrible! I felt okay back then, i had a 7 month old and a 19 month old and was about 2-3 dress sizes smaller :(


----------



## cammy

yeah I really need a kick in the butt and get working on getting rid of it. I have no nice clothes, its so depressing. Its just not so easy to do it when you have a bubby


----------



## sarah0108

Yeah it makes you fsel crap when you have no clothes!


----------



## vaniilla

I have the clothes problem!!!! none of my old clothes fit and I can't bring myself to buy new clothes its just like accepting that this is what I'm like now, I tried to go clothes shopping about 2 months ago and none of the things I picked fitted me as I was a size bigger then I thought so I went straight home :(


----------



## QuintinsMommy

moondrops said:


> Does anyone have a problem with late night snacking or is it just me? I think I might ask in the diet section too, but I eat soo well and healthy in the day then when it comes past 7 I can't stop bloody snacking! I've had close to a full bag of peanuts and finished off a whole 120g bar of dairy milk tonight :lol: I have to eat something at night because I can't go to sleep if i'm hungry!

me! I snack crazy soon as quintin goes to bed :) I have had no snacking rule after 8pm :) its going well for 3 days, I hope to keep it up, and when I get use to this rule change something else unhealthy in my diet :D cause I want to do a lifestyle change so I dont want it to be too huge that I just dont stick with it.


----------



## mayb_baby

Agggghh :(
Today I have had soooo much going to walk 5mile now :)
Lucozade 233cals
nuggets 300cals
Chip and curry small (180cals)
Were at mums for dinner so roast potatoes chicken breasts stuffed wrapped in bacon that's like 500Cals in my small portion
So total will be near 1200 :( 
Not a happy girl


----------



## sarah0108

vaniilla said:


> I have the clothes problem!!!! none of my old clothes fit and I can't bring myself to buy new clothes its just like accepting that this is what I'm like now, I tried to go clothes shopping about 2 months ago and none of the things I picked fitted me as I was a size bigger then I thought so I went straight home :(

This!!

I'd rather not go and buy new clothes because it makes me cry lol. I hate looking in the mirror and i hate that i have to buy big sizes! Everything looks shit on me nowadays :rofl: x


----------



## lauram_92

Same. I always say I want to loose weight before I spend money on clothes!


And Lorna, stop being so hard on yourself. You look amazing as it is, you don't even need to loose weight!


----------



## vaniilla

lauram_92 said:


> Same. I always say I want to loose weight before I spend money on clothes!
> 
> 
> And Lorna, stop being so hard on yourself. You look amazing as it is, you don't even need to loose weight!

I second this! you look great as you are :flower:


----------



## sarah0108

Lorna looks amazing! I have met her IRL :haha:


----------



## lauram_92

I really need to restart my diet.. :dohh:


----------



## hot tea

Who else feels a lot more bloated by the end of the day? I wake uo feeling so slim, but by the end I feel like crap. Every. Day. Even when I eat healthy.


----------



## lauram_92

I do a bit. I think it's because I snack in the evening a lot, and in the morning I am usually starving :haha:


----------



## mayb_baby

sarah0108 said:


> Lorna looks amazing! I have met her IRL :haha:

:cry:I have gained since
and I since had 2jumbo WKDs (like 1000cals)
So pissed atm at the moment going to do 60mins of WII just dance and being really strict tomorrow


----------



## sarah0108

Same lorna so im like..huge now! Xxx


----------



## vaniilla

it's been a hard week! I love pasta and can't really eat much of it as it has a lot of points so I'm getting withdrawal :haha: seriously though I can't wait to get this week done and hopefully the cravings for bad food will go!


----------



## lauram_92

Are toasties or sandwiches healthier?


----------



## sarah0108

It depends whats on them :)


----------



## hot tea

I don't eat bread because it is so high in starch. I don't eat potatoes or pasta either. Only a small bit of rice or I substitute with spaghetti squash instead. It is sooo low in calories. Five cups of spaghetti squash is like 300 cals. FIVE cups! 

I ate so many peas last night.


----------



## mayb_baby

Do you do a low carb diet?


----------



## lauram_92

sarah0108 said:


> It depends whats on them :)

If it was the same on them both. because toasties look so greasy but thats just the grease coming out the sandwich.. If that makes sense.


----------



## sarah0108

I suppose, i wouldn't have thought it'd make a difference?


----------



## vaniilla

weight watchers is pretty low carb :( carbs are like my drugs I can't live without my carbs :(


----------



## hot tea

Yes. I replace potatoes and bread with rice cakes. 24 calories each, very low carb and salt . I am visibly losing by the week and it is a sustainable lifestyle.


----------



## mayb_baby

I like slimming world all potatoes/pasta/spaghetti,lean meats, fruit and veg you can eat. My mum went from 149lbs to 128 in less than 3 months I lost 11lb last time and its a lifestyle not a fad :thumbup:


----------



## hot tea

Meh. I lost 100 lbs in about eight months doing it this way. I went from 210 to 110 - which is like, tiny for me.

Basically I ate raw vegetables, no meat other than fish, no breads and starches (basically empty calories anyways, soooo unhealthy) cottage cheese instead of regular cheese. No dressing other than vinagerettes, etc.

Plus exercise. Not like, fanatical exercise just to lose the lbs, but going for long walks and gradually going for jogs instead. :D


----------



## hot tea

Potatoes and pasta are sooo bad for you in general, though. I LOVE pasta, it is the reason I got so fat during pregnancy I swear.


----------



## lauram_92

I would never have the determination to cut out pasta.


----------



## hot tea

Pasta is amazing. Best food EVER. 

But it isn't really good to eat very often. :( Sigh.


----------



## lauram_92

hot tea said:


> Pasta is amazing. Best food EVER.
> 
> But it isn't really good to eat very often. :( Sigh.

I could live on it easy. Im thinking about ordering a healthy Tesco food shop.


----------



## Melibu90

I think i have put on loads this week, makes me sick to even think about it :(


----------



## mayb_baby

Carbs and protien like potatoes etc are excellent if you work out, I love my diet as I dont feel 100% restricted like I would if I couldn't have meat as I love chicken lol 
I'm not a pasta person I have it like 3 times a year:haha: when ohs mum makes it.

Today I had 
A sandwich with ham and cheese toasted 
A cookie 
Two slices of toast and one light laughing cow triangle 
Total cals 747
And walked everywhere and had my first spinning class 90mins and it was so tough


----------



## hot tea

I don't work out enough to justify heavy carbs. If I eat pasta I make sure to exercise more to balance it out though.


----------



## 17thy

:oops::oops:
SW (December 18th, 2011): 249.2
CW (1/11/2012): 241.6
Mini Goal (January 18th): 239.2

Weight lost: 7.6lbs in 3 weeks
Pounds to lose for goal in a week: 2.4lbs

Ah wish me luck. I think I just might make this 10lb weight loss this month. :)
Ha I'm probably the fattest of you all I never lost a pound of my pregnancy weight :dohh: But since we've been thinking about ttc for a while i decided to start losing in december.


----------



## lauram_92

Today I have drank a glass of orange juice, a can of Kick and a glass of diluting juice.
I have eaten a toastie, 2 chocolate biscuits, a roll and a small pie thing.


----------



## hot tea

Today I don't think I have eaten. So bad. :(


----------



## sarah0108

i had chocolate :dohh: ahhhhh


----------



## amygwen

Had to vent to someone.

My boss (who might I add weighs like 300 lbs and walks with a walker because she's so heavy) asked me out of no where today if I had gained weight. When I said no, she's like "Oh well your stomach is a lot bigger than usual". I just wanted to be like WTF? Why would someone whose already 300lbs criticize me whose a lot smaller than her? Also considering the fact that why would anyone with any sense of common courtesy make that sort of comment to another person????? GIVE ME A FUCKING BREAK. In a horrible mood right now. 

:cry:

Especially considering I'm trying really hard to lose weight.


----------



## KaceysMummy

Oh :hugs: what a bitch, I hate people like that... Your doing great hun, don't let anyone else put you down! Xx


----------



## Melibu90

What a nasty person :hugs: clearly with her size she wants to put someone down to feel better!


----------



## amygwen

Thanks you guys :hugs: so nice. It just made me feel like shit.

She knows how much I've struggled with my weight too, so it hurts my feelings because of that alone. I texted my sister and told her what she said, she told me just to persevere and lose weight, then you can shove it back in her face! Grr! The nerve of some people though!


----------



## lauram_92

Amy :hugs: Ignore her!


----------



## amygwen

lauram_92 said:


> Amy :hugs: Ignore her!

Thanks Laura :hugs:


----------



## amygwen

I'm going to weigh in this morning. Hoping for a loss!! Will update you guys when I can :)


----------



## amygwen

I lost 6.8lbs today! :happydance:

I am now 185!


----------



## hot tea

That's so aweseome! Good job! :D


----------



## KaceysMummy

amygwen said:


> I lost 6.8lbs today! :happydance:
> 
> I am now 185!

Well done!! :D x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

well done amy!!


----------



## amygwen

Awww thank you guys. :hugs:

I was so pleased with my weight loss. Since I'd lost over 5lbs I had to talk about what I did the week prior to lose so much weight in the meeting LOL. It was so embarassing. But I'm really happy. Usually after weigh-ins I'd treat myself and pig out since I don't weigh in another week, but I didn't want to ruin the weight loss. I probably won't lose any next week because I've lost so much the past 2 weeks. But, hoping to keep it on a downward spiral.


----------



## Melibu90

Thats great well done :) x


----------



## amygwen

Melibu90 said:


> Thats great well done :) x

Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## amygwen

Lorna, could you please change my goal weight to 120lbs? I found out today that a healthy weight for my height is at most 125lbs. So I'm hoping to make it down to 120lbs. Thanks!


----------



## amygwen

Anyone weigh in today???! Anxious to hear everybody else!


----------



## Melibu90

I do my weigh in tomoro, anexious about it!


----------



## mayb_baby

110lb 2lb loss :(
My weightliss seems soo slow :cry: 
Though I have been awful this weekend :blush:


----------



## amygwen

^^ Awww at least you're losing it, Lorna. The only reason it's so slow is because you're already tiny. I wouldn't losing so much weight if I was a thousand lbs LOL. :D

My mom was disappointed (we're doing WW together) but she weighed 141 and lost 4 lbs, I was like, ummm.. you're like skinny! No wonder ;) 

A 2lb loss is great!


----------



## mayb_baby

Yeah I just hate how slow it is though :( 
And we have had jam wagon wheels my fav :haha: in the cuboard for the last week and I still haven't touched one.
I have kicked up exercising sooo much though minimum 30mins a day power walking :) along with healthy eating an spinning classes. I want to start running so I'm power walking until I'm fitter


----------



## lauram_92

Well done Amy, bet that is great motivation!


----------



## mayb_baby

amygwen said:


> Awww thank you guys. :hugs:
> 
> I was so pleased with my weight loss. Since I'd lost over 5lbs I had to talk about what I did the week prior to lose so much weight in the meeting LOL. It was so embarassing. But I'm really happy. Usually after weigh-ins I'd treat myself and pig out since I don't weigh in another week, but I didn't want to ruin the weight loss. I probably won't lose any next week because I've lost so much the past 2 weeks. But, hoping to keep it on a downward spiral.

That's amazing Amy, you'r doing soo well :happydance:(I posted this earlier on my iPhone but it must not of saved)
But you are delighted you will deffo hit you'r goal before the summer if you keep this up :flower:


----------



## rileybaby

i lost 4lb this week :happydance:


----------



## mayb_baby

rileybaby said:


> i lost 4lb this week :happydance:

Are you below your goal weight by a lb or is my maths rubbish??


----------



## rileybaby

Im below, only by 1lb :haha: i weighed in at 95 today


----------



## AriannasMama

I need a new scale :haha: first mine said 90lbs then it said 257 LOL


----------



## mayb_baby

rileybaby said:


> Im below, only by 1lb :haha: i weighed in at 95 today

:thumbup:


----------



## amygwen

AriannasMama said:


> I need a new scale :haha: first mine said 90lbs then it said 257 LOL


HAHAHAHA. Yes, I definitely think you need a new one ;)

I need a new one too. I have one that you initially press your foot on, wait for the number 0 to pop up, than you stand on it. I press my foot and the 0 comes on, I step on it and it just turns off. LOL. It only happens with me too. It's so sad.


----------



## abbSTAR

Stayed the same this week :cry:


----------



## mayb_baby

abbSTAR said:


> Stayed the same this week :cry:

Babe that's fine look at it as you didn't gain :D xxx


----------



## vaniilla

176.13lb :flower: I'm really surprised I haven't gained considering I ate out in the week I really need to kick it up a notch this week though!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

amygwen said:


> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> I need a new scale :haha: first mine said 90lbs then it said 257 LOL
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHA. Yes, I definitely think you need a new one ;)
> 
> I need a new one too. I have one that you initially press your foot on, wait for the number 0 to pop up, than you stand on it. I press my foot and the 0 comes on, I step on it and it just turns off. LOL. It only happens with me too. It's so sad.Click to expand...

mines like this too


----------



## mayb_baby

Sore throat :cry: 
It might help with weight loss:haha:


----------



## vaniilla

mayb_baby said:


> Sore throat :cry:
> It might help with weight loss:haha:

I hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## mayb_baby

Girls where have you all gone ??


----------



## sarah0108

Im missing this weeks weigh in i stayed the same so I'm going crazy this week so i can finally lose thos fat :cry: im so huge xx


----------



## mayb_baby

:hugs:
Sarah hope you'r Ok babe, I mean I know you want to lose but staying the same isn't that bad. 
I have been bad since I came on my period I always crave sugar when I'm on and I don't even have a sweet tooth :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

:haha: damn period

Yeah i know, this always happens, if i try really hard to lose i don't lose, but when I'm not doing it intentionally i do? Does that make sense lol.


----------



## mayb_baby

sarah0108 said:


> :haha: damn period
> 
> Yeah i know, this always happens, if i try really hard to lose i don't lose, but when I'm not doing it intentionally i do? Does that make sense lol.

Yeah I do lol
Sarah what do you get in takeawys etc. since you are aveggy I have always wondered this :haha:
I have just upped my exercise although due to period I am bloated I now walk every where and long walks, spinning classes. I want to start running but I need to get fitter:thumbup:


----------



## sarah0108

I'm dying to do exercise classes, just can't afford it atm :haha:

Takeaway, ermm I'm boring :blush: just chips, rice, naan. Sometimes I'll try like a veggie dish but not often lol!


----------



## Melibu90

I've got zumba tonight, forgot all about doing a weigh in though :dohh:


----------



## Lauraxamy

I lost 2lbs and now I'm due on and I'm stuck and can't lose anymore and I always crave crap when I'm on my period :lol:, hate being a girly!!


----------



## hot tea

Sarah you don't need classes to exercise!

I walk everywhere, literally everywhere I go, while carrying my youngest. Later today I will be running up a hill over and over again with Ramsay, as we are going sledding. GREAT exercise... And fun!


----------



## 17thy

hot tea said:


> Sarah you don't need classes to exercise!
> 
> I walk everywhere, literally everywhere I go, while carrying my youngest. Later today I will be running up a hill over and over again with Ramsay, as we are going sledding. GREAT exercise... And fun!

I would love to do that kind of stuff but well, I live in the land of FLAT Florida. A speed bump is the biggest hill we have around here. And no snow. :( And I WISH we had a sidewalk next to my neighborhood down the main road into town but its a very busy dangerous road and I will not walk with Emerald only a foot away from the cars :( I'm so glad we have a nature park next to us though, she LOVES it! (and great walking exercise) its a HUGE park.


----------



## hot tea

Yeah I have the advantage of living on rough terrain with beautiful scenery and many trails/roads/board walks. My legs are like iron haha.


----------



## sarah0108

hot tea said:


> Sarah you don't need classes to exercise!
> 
> I walk everywhere, literally everywhere I go, while carrying my youngest. Later today I will be running up a hill over and over again with Ramsay, as we are going sledding. GREAT exercise... And fun!

Yeah i know, I've tried things at home but the kids just don't let me lol, i kind of need to 'me' time to do it aswell. I walk everywhere because i don't drive, but the village i live in isn't that big, we have fields and stuff which i tried to take the buggy on... it didnt work out well :lol:


----------



## Julymom2be

1st week weight in I stayed the same and 2nd week I lost 2 pounds


----------



## mayb_baby

hot tea said:


> *Yeah I have the advantage of living on rough terrain with beautiful scenery and many trails/roads/board walks. My legs are like iron *haha.

Same 
I did 2.46 miles in 15mins today trying to improve I want to start running but the terrain makes it harder :(


----------



## Melibu90

Oh the 1st week i lost 1lb this week ill just leave it since ive fell behind major catching up, was at zumba tonight came home and done the kinect. I was doing well til i got the cold so now i feel better im sticking to it


----------



## hot tea

Did load of exercising so far today. Not feeling very confident... I feel like I need to lose a lot of weight. I am really down on myself. It is stupid. I am where I was PP, why can't i just be happy with myself for once? :(


----------



## Mii

I think Im going to start following this thread :)

Ive been working off my baby fat slowly but surly lol 
I dont really go running (we have a tredmil at home) I mostly play exerbeat (dance game) on my wii and do spot workouts. (sit ups, push ups, jumping jacks etc)


----------



## youngmummy94

I walk everywhere but I don't lose anything. Does anyone have a good exercise plan?
And is Zumba good?


----------



## sarah0108

My scales say i lost 3.5lbs!

148.5 lbs xx


----------



## emmylou92

I will be joing you ladys again after i have given birth. Kinda hoping that like last time I dont have to do too much. Before i was pregnant with hollie i used to go to the dry ski slop and snowboard twice a month for the day but obv have that in ages!


----------



## amygwen

sarah0108 said:


> My scales say i lost 3.5lbs!
> 
> 148.5 lbs xx

Way to go, Sarah! :happydance:


----------



## sarah0108

Thank you Amy, its definitely given me the boost i neded. Well done to you too!


----------



## amygwen

Thank youuuuuuuu :hugs:


----------



## sarah0108

Hopefully when i move house and have an oven that actually works i can cook even healthier food! X


----------



## lauram_92

sarah0108 said:


> My scales say i lost 3.5lbs!
> 
> 148.5 lbs xx

Yaaaay!


----------



## Melibu90

Well done sarah! :)


----------



## sarah0108

GAHH Callum did the shopping and came back with loads of crappy food :cry:


----------



## mayb_baby

:hugs:
I had to hold myself back today I wanted to buy soooo much crap but I diverted. 
Just don't focus on it your doing amazing :D

Tiffany :hugs: I know what you mean I have got into exercise massively and feel the need to lose loads when I know I don't need to really but in my head I have to! 
Although I am not pre preg yet :(


----------



## Melibu90

I done a zumba class yest 1hour. 
Today i had a cheese spread sandwich and a cupasoup, and a vitality yougurt and pineapple
Just done another hour on zumba kinect


----------



## mayb_baby

Melibu90 said:


> I done a zumba class yest 1hour.
> Today i had a cheese spread sandwich and a cupasoup, and a vitality yougurt and pineapple
> Just done another hour on zumba kinect

:happydance::happydance:
Well done :D
I didn't walk today as I did an hour of spinning class which I was sooo much fitter at this time around:thumbup:
The walking is deffo helping, I think I will get to start running soon:happydance:
I had a small chip and gravy throat was way to sore so ate like 4 chips and a bag of quavers thats all too unwell so under 250cals:cry:
But I am drinking plenty of fluids and having some of mums home made tomato soup so I might feel a bit better


----------



## Melibu90

Hopefully you get better soon :hugs:
I had it all last week had sinatitus (sp?) cold and a sickness bug :( its horrible
Hope michaels feeling better to


----------



## mayb_baby

Melibu90 said:


> Hopefully you get better soon :hugs:
> I had it all last week had sinatitus (sp?) cold and a sickness bug :( its horrible
> Hope michaels feeling better to

Yeah I will be fine Michael is looking soo much better :thumbup:


----------



## amygwen

I lost 1.6 lbs today! Weighed in at 183.4lbs! :happydance:


----------



## sarah0108

I've done so well with food etc, kept cals down..

Now i'm drinking WKD :dohh:


----------



## vaniilla

amygwen said:


> I lost 1.6 lbs today! Weighed in at 183.4lbs! :happydance:

congrats hun :happydance::happydance:


----------



## lauram_92

I have failed at this.. Haha, I need to restart this diet :blush:


----------



## sarah0108

Amy you're doing so well!


----------



## amygwen

Thanks girls. I can't wait to be skinny again lol. I hate being fat.


----------



## daydreamerx

I really need to join you all.. I think i'm like 20lbs heavier than pre-preg and i wasn't happy with myself then even.. Maybe i'll wait untill Finlay is 6 weeks old haha :haha: I just looooooove the cake :dohh::holly:


----------



## mayb_baby

I will weigh myself tomorrow and do all updates tomorrow ladies as I am dying with tonsillitis atm after being sick during the week I'm hit with full blown tonsitius cant eat anything but soup, feel sooo weak, don't like drinking or eatin as it feels like I swallowed razor blades :cry:


----------



## sarah0108

Hugs lorna i had it when pregnant and it comes back now and again, its awful xx


----------



## mayb_baby

I always get it :(


----------



## hot tea

Feeling bloated as I am getting my period soon. Worst feeling!


----------



## amygwen

Got my hair cut today! Figured I needed to treat myself since I've lost weight now. It made me feel loads better!


----------



## mayb_baby

hot tea said:


> Feeling bloated as I am getting my period soon. Worst feeling!

:hugs: I am still on and still bloated :cry:


----------



## sarah0108

Pics Amy :haha:


----------



## amygwen

sarah0108 said:


> Pics Amy :haha:

LOL oh. I will. I took a picture! Will upload in a bit. :D


----------



## sarah0108

:happydance:


----------



## vaniilla

stayed the same this week, so glad I didn't gain considering all the cheesecake and mexican I had :haha: back on track this week :thumbup:


----------



## Bexxx

Weighed myself this morning and I'm a bit heavier than I thought. 
It is war between me and this weight now. 
I do Zumba on a Thursday and I really enjoy it, so I'm thinking of getting it on the kinect too, to do through the week. I do lots of walking anyway, but other than that I don't think I can fit in anymore exercise between studying and Isla :/


----------



## Melibu90

I love it for the kinect, you can do class thingys on it thats only 20mins if its too quickly squeeze in, the only down side is you do need a lot of space


----------



## mayb_baby

Lost half a lb :roll:


----------



## amygwen

Seriously pigged out today! I've been feeling really down and had a shitty day! Start fresh tomorrow. First time I've pigged out in three weeks though!


----------



## bbyno1

I havn't weighed myself in agess! :/


----------



## lauram_92

I downloaded that fitness app. Hopefully it gives me a bit more motivation. Anyone know if Zumba for the Wii is any good?


----------



## amygwen

lauram_92 said:


> I downloaded that fitness app. Hopefully it gives me a bit more motivation. Anyone know if Zumba for the Wii is any good?

I haven't ever tried it but I did look into it and amazon.com says it has a 3.5 out of 5 star review.

https://www.amazon.com/Zumba-Fitness-Nintendo-Wii/dp/B003OQ4B1Q

It has really good reviews by the look of it too!


----------



## mayb_baby

Yeah takes a while to get in it xx


----------



## lauram_92

There is a new Zumba class here starting Friday. If only i had a babysitter. Lol! I think I might buy it for the Wii. I have Wii fit but never use it.


----------



## emyandpotato

I just give up. My scales give me a different reading every five minutes so I'm not sure. Somewhere around 9.5 stone :dohh: I'm trying really hard and not getting any smaller, I'm a mess.


----------



## emyandpotato

HATE Zumba. Tried it on Kinect and I couldn't even do the basic steps and felt like such an idiot. Wish I could dance.


----------



## lauram_92

^ Lol, thats how I'll be if I buy it.


----------



## emyandpotato

Try the demo :) There isn't much but I knew from two minutes on that that I didn't want the real thing.


----------



## amygwen

I pigged out AGAIN today! I don't know I'm failing right now!

Went out to eat with a few co-workers and decided I should treat myself as we don't go out to often. Calculated my points over lunch and only have 8 for the rest of the day! That will go by quickly. DEPRESSING.


----------



## emyandpotato

AmyGwen I know the feeling. I'm so hungry! I have a stupid toga party in three weeks which is the only thing keeping me from being in my usual 'diet starts tomorrow' mindset :dohh:


----------



## lauram_92

Who has my fitness pal? And what are your usernames? I had to guess my weight on it. Lol.


----------



## amygwen

emyandpotato said:


> AmyGwen I know the feeling. I'm so hungry! I have a stupid toga party in three weeks which is the only thing keeping me from being in my usual 'diet starts tomorrow' mindset :dohh:

:D It's no fun! At least you have motivation to keep up the good work! I don't really have anything motivating me! Boooooo. Keep it up girly.


----------



## ONoez2010

I weighted myself today and I weigh 110.5 now :cry: 
I'm supposed to be losing not gaining :(((
I used the wii fit board though so hopefully it's not the real thing lol


----------



## mayb_baby

I am 110:cry:
4lb has taken nearly 4weeks


----------



## ONoez2010

^ I mean 110 is not fat. But I'm short realllllyyyy short lol so it makes me look heavier :(


----------



## emyandpotato

You all suck. I weigh like 9 n a half stone and it isn't budging :(


----------



## sarah0108

I wish i was 9.5 lol


----------



## hot tea

I wish food wasn't so freakig delicious.


----------



## daydreamerx

hot tea said:


> I wish food wasn't so freakig delicious.


this so much!:haha:


----------



## mayb_baby

I wish oh didn't eat do much as he tempts me and he eats junk 90% of the time :(


----------



## emyandpotato

Same, my OH is useless, my diet is so much worse since I met him.


----------



## rileybaby

^^ I find this hard too :( But me and OH decided to diet together and its so much easier :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

Yep same,


----------



## Lauraxamy

My OH is the same. It's too tempting when there's someone else eating crap. Need to surround myself with healthy eaters :lol:


----------



## mayb_baby

I don't eat with him any more lol I eat with LO


----------



## Melibu90

I lost another 2lb woo, ive been so good this time at relexing about what im losing and not restricting too much :)


----------



## sarah0108

I think i might aswell give up until my coils out :wacko: I'm getting nowhere!


----------



## emyandpotato

Same, I think my implant is really affecting my body, I don't feel myself at all & I've never struggled to lose weight before


----------



## Melibu90

Take it easy about it. And if your luck enough to have a new baby soon you dont want to loose too much :hugs:


----------



## lauram_92

I have enough of my daily calories remaining for a bag of crisps :yipee:


----------



## sarah0108

:hugs:


----------



## Mii

Im getting so frustrated with my weight/weightloss :nope: Ive platued and I just stopped losing weight. Ive been at the same weight for 3 weeks now no matter what I do :wacko:


----------



## emyandpotato

Out of interest, how many calories per day do you guys eat? Those who aren't BF I mean, I know BF burns all your calories up.


----------



## stephx

Can I join? :blush: I need to be skinny by my holiday in may x


----------



## Mii

emyandpotato said:


> Out of interest, how many calories per day do you guys eat? Those who aren't BF I mean, I know BF burns all your calories up.

I eat between 600 - 1,200 cals a day


----------



## emyandpotato

OMG I couldn't survive on that with LO. I used to crash diet before my pregnancy and my weight was always up and down but it never stuck cos I'd just get too hungry. I'm sticking to about 1400kcals which is my BMR. Trying to do things sensibly this time but if I carry on being fat I'll do it your way :haha:


----------



## Mii

:haha: the only reason my calorie intake is that low is because I dont excersize :blush: Im lazy so other then carrying Myles around the only excersizing I get is a few sit ups and push ups.


----------



## Bexxx

Woooah. I could not survive on that! I definitely eat around 2000+ calories, but I don't really change my eating(as I eat fairly healthy already) when I diet, it's more exercise I focus on.


----------



## Melibu90

I try to avoid over 1000 but if i do i dont stress aslong as its only once or so a week and still under 1500


----------



## hot tea

I limit 1000 and make sure I burn at least three hundred through exercise. But yeah I realize that is too low.


----------



## rileybaby

I eat no more than 900, and burn 500 at the gym every day


----------



## Bexxx

Good god. I would pass out if I had <1000 calories a day. You guys are mental :lol:

I've had about, 600(?) already...


----------



## lauram_92

I cant believe how little some of you must eat. The packet of pasta i just ate was almost 500 and that was just lunch!


----------



## amygwen

WW motto is "eat power foods" which is like vegetables, fruits, whole-grain pasta or rice, etc etc. Veggies and fruits are zero points so you could technically have AS MANY as you want of those. I try to stock up on oranges/bananas/pears so that when I need a snack or something. They're the first thing I go for!

Since I eat lunch at work, it's really easy for me to buy those Lean Cuisine TV dinner meals. The ones I like are between 250-300 calories which aren't so bad considering they're a meal. I try to eat a small salad with it too so that I'm eating some veggies.


----------



## hot tea

Anyone who purposefully restricts under a thousand has an eating disorder. There seem to be a lot of us here. Restricting is sick and unhelpful.


----------



## stephx

How the hell could you only eat 900 calories a day and then go to the gym and burn 500... so you live on 400 calories a day??? I think you need help tbh :nope:


----------



## emyandpotato

I used to do that but I know I couldn't do it now and still be a good mum.


----------



## Mii

Well lately it doesnt seem to matter how little or how much I eat I cant seem to get below 140 :shrug:


----------



## lauram_92

Today I had about 1308 calories. :) Thats good for me!


----------



## vaniilla

hot tea said:


> Anyone who purposefully restricts under a thousand has an eating disorder. There seem to be a lot of us here. Restricting is sick and unhelpful.

I agree with this but I wasn't sure how to write it as I don't want to upset anyone, crash dieting is really bad for your body and it means that your body goes into starvation mode, as soon as you start eating normally again you gain it all back with possibly more on top due to your body wanting to store fat.


----------



## emyandpotato

I just moved my scales to a different part of the bathroom and gained 4 pounds because of it :cry: I'm sick of being fat.


----------



## Mii

emyandpotato said:


> I just moved my scales to a different part of the bathroom and gained 4 pounds because of it :cry: I'm sick of being fat.

move it again to a different room the floor in your bathroom might not be even and can be throwing your scale off. Mine does this too. :growlmad:


----------



## AriannasMama

Having only 400 calories would put your body into starvation mode then you wouldn't even lose anything, makes nooooo sense to me.


----------



## emyandpotato

Mii said:


> emyandpotato said:
> 
> 
> I just moved my scales to a different part of the bathroom and gained 4 pounds because of it :cry: I'm sick of being fat.
> 
> move it again to a different room the floor in your bathroom might not be even and can be throwing your scale off. Mine does this too. :growlmad:Click to expand...

Did do, but the heaviest must be the right one surely? It can't just invent weight :Shrug: Doesn't matter, proper diet as of the morning.


----------



## Melibu90

Is it digital? Mines at my mums makes my weight up i think so i need good digitals

I have only had 516 today :dohh: but i was at work and didnt have time, just getting home now for my dinner


----------



## rileybaby

Idk im obsessed with my weight and always have been.. i dont get hungry, i dont starve myself just the thought of food makes me sick:shrug: And i do lose weight


----------



## emyandpotato

Yeah it's digital, changes all the time but it's stuck on 9 stone 8lbs at the moment :(


----------



## lauram_92

FML. Need self control. Sitting with a massive bag of onion rings.


----------



## amygwen

LOL Laura :hugs:


----------



## emyandpotato

Omm onion rings


----------



## youngmummy94

This could be helpful.. In Australia at the moment a TV channel is doing the '1 million kilo challenge'. It comes with meal plans for healthy eating.. I could send it to anyone who wants it. It's a 6 week plan but I only have week 1 now.


----------



## hot tea

AriannasMama said:


> Having only 400 calories would put your body into starvation mode then you wouldn't even lose anything, makes nooooo sense to me.

I restrict because of self worth issues. It is so wrong and it should never be promoted. I also never feel hungry after starving myself consistently.


----------



## lauram_92

youngmummy94 said:


> This could be helpful.. In Australia at the moment a TV channel is doing the '1 million kilo challenge'. It comes with meal plans for healthy eating.. I could send it to anyone who wants it. It's a 6 week plan but I only have week 1 now.

Ooh sounds good. What is it like recipe ideas?


----------



## youngmummy94

lauram_92 said:


> youngmummy94 said:
> 
> 
> This could be helpful.. In Australia at the moment a TV channel is doing the '1 million kilo challenge'. It comes with meal plans for healthy eating.. I could send it to anyone who wants it. It's a 6 week plan but I only have week 1 now.
> 
> Ooh sounds good. What is it like recipe ideas?Click to expand...

It's a sample meal plan for 7 days. Some of the recipes look really nice :thumbup: It has the actual plan, recipes and a shopping list of what you'd need for the week + healthy snacks.


----------



## AriannasMama

hot tea said:


> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> Having only 400 calories would put your body into starvation mode then you wouldn't even lose anything, makes nooooo sense to me.
> 
> I restrict because of self worth issues. It is so wrong and it should never be promoted. I also never feel hungry after starving myself consistently.Click to expand...

Well I guess I shouldn't say that it doesn't make sense about why people would do it, it just doesn't make sense that someone would think it would work or be healthy in the long run.


----------



## hot tea

AriannasMama said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> Having only 400 calories would put your body into starvation mode then you wouldn't even lose anything, makes nooooo sense to me.
> 
> I restrict because of self worth issues. It is so wrong and it should never be promoted. I also never feel hungry after starving myself consistently.Click to expand...
> 
> Well I guess I shouldn't say that it doesn't make sense about why people would do it, it just doesn't make sense that someone would think it would work or be healthy in the long run.Click to expand...

Completely agree with you there, for sure. It makes me really sad.


----------



## JLFx3

im currently trying to loose my baby weight! seems easy so far.. dont have to worry about a diet really, keep forgetting to eat seems little lady keeps me busy :dohh: so i think im cutting a few calories there :haha: 

good luck though! im yet to weight myself since i gave birth.. been too scared to see what it says :haha: but im determined to weight myself when i wake up in the morning and start making my own weight loss journal :winkwink:


----------



## emyandpotato

hot tea said:


> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> Having only 400 calories would put your body into starvation mode then you wouldn't even lose anything, makes nooooo sense to me.
> 
> I restrict because of self worth issues. It is so wrong and it should never be promoted. I also never feel hungry after starving myself consistently.Click to expand...

Don't you BF? You're really gonna hurt yourself. I'm not trying to be mean I'm just worried. I used to do the same but not in that situation so it wasn't gonna hurt me properly. Your eldest LO might pick up on the eating habits so be careful. I hope everything's okay :hugs:


----------



## hot tea

This is really the least of my worries right now. :) I appreciate the concern.


----------



## mayb_baby

EDT: Today I weigh 107.2 (I weighed naked :))


----------



## cabbagebaby

i dont restrict my self to not eating i just dont eat because i dont get hungry and i cant force myself to eat cause it makes me feel ill all my calories come from drinking coke bad i know , i know my eating habits bad but i cant seem to break out of it and i dont need to lose weight as im already under weight but ive just got into that routine i probs only eat about 500 calories a day if that on a good day i can eat between 1000-1500


----------



## amygwen

So.... I weighed in yesterday & I gained :cry:

I gained .4 so I'm now 183.8. Was pretty disappointed but not shocked. I had a really bad week and treated myself everyday! I also went over points everyday. I'm going to try hard this week.


----------



## Mii

Finally went under the 140 mark! I was 139 on friday but Ive treated myself this weekend as OH came over and we had pizza :blush: then went out for dinner (Dinner wasnt to bad, had some veggies, half rack of ribs n potatos.) Still.. lol I prob gained my pound back :haha:


----------



## hot tea

I have been eating fast food every day. I don't even care.


----------



## mayb_baby

WEIGHTS anyone?


----------



## emyandpotato

I took diet pills yesterday. I forgot how vile they are. I honestly feel less messed up when I've taken cocaine :cry: Anyway I made my OH hide them so I'm not tempted. Have been sick the past few days though so hopefully I'll lose some weight, though I can't exercise cos I feel too poorly. Lost a couple of pounds this past week at least.


----------



## emyandpotato

mayb_baby said:


> WEIGHTS anyone?

My scale was messed up so my original weight was wrong, so my weight on the first page hasn't changed though I have lost weight. Annoying! Sorry, anyway I'll update when I lose some proper weight.


----------



## lauram_92

All I had yesterday was water :/


----------



## Melibu90

i lost a lb :( better than nothing i suppose


----------



## lauram_92

Can't. Stop. Eating.


----------



## Bexxx

Lost 5lb :happydance:


----------



## lauram_92

Bexxx said:


> Lost 5lb :happydance:

Not fair :cry:


----------



## Melibu90

I have ate far too much this week, gonna get some diet pills, i know its not good but they will help


----------



## lauram_92

Where do you get diet pills? Online?


----------



## Bexxx

My friend that had diet pills, whenever she ate anything with fat in it, even a trace, she was on the toilet for like an hour...do not fancy that haha.


----------



## Melibu90

I like the chocolate banana ones, there not proper diet pills just supress your appietite. Yeah i get them online, i think its £20 for 60 but they work for me i've heard mix reviews but they are the only ones that dont scare me


----------



## mayb_baby

stayed the same


----------



## rileybaby

Bexxx said:


> My friend that had diet pills, whenever she ate anything with fat in it, even a trace, she was on the toilet for like an hour...do not fancy that haha.

Lots of pills are like that.. The ones i take dont though, you have to eat the right diet with them like i eat a bowl of porridge every morning with a pill and im fine:haha:


----------



## daydreamerx

Right girls, i'm going to start trying to loose weight today..
I'm 5'11 and 180lbs :( I was 160 pre-preg but that was actually the highest i have ever been so i'd like to loose a lot more eventually, but i'll just start with trying to get back to pre-preg:coffee: im such a fattie:dohh:


----------



## amygwen

I'm still in this. Lol. We are weighing into today so I will update this evening.


----------



## amygwen

182.6 I lost 1.2 lbs this week. Not very good but it's good considering how much I cheated. :)


----------



## daydreamerx

amygwen said:


> 182.6 I lost 1.2 lbs this week. Not very good but it's good considering how much I cheated. :)

that is good! every lb is a lb closer to your goal :winkwink:


----------



## Melibu90

Well done amy! I stayed the same though i feel like i have put on :(


----------



## mayb_baby

I am 105.2lbs prepreg weight xx


----------



## Melibu90

Well done xx


----------



## lauram_92

Yay Lorna :yipee:


----------



## amygwen

Thanks you guys!

Well done Lorna :happydance:


----------



## daydreamerx

well done! :):happydance:


----------



## daydreamerx

i've lost 6lbs, but i figure some of that was water weight as its only been 5 days, but yay :)


----------



## mayb_baby

Thanks everyone still a bit to go until I'm comfortable but I am chuffed :) xxx


----------



## mayb_baby

I have lost 2lb this week but I am I'll so that probably has a lot to do with it so I am now 103lbs 3lbs of my goal weight


----------

